# Anyone speak german?



## mr. luke (8 Sep 2014)

Id be greatfull if someon could browse over interaquaristic.de, garnelio.de and rendo-shrimp.de and see if any of these ship to the uk 
I apreciate we have forum sponsors who provide us with great quality shrimp but the species im interested in are not avaliable through them.
If this is not allowed please let me know 
Thank you in advanced


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Sep 2014)

Google translate is your friend


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Sep 2014)

Download google chrome on your phone. It will translate pages as you browse


----------



## mr. luke (8 Sep 2014)

I have used google translate but the translations can be a little crude, ill persist unless a german speaker can assist


----------



## TOO (8 Sep 2014)

According to this Interaquaristic.de (did not check the others) will ship shrimp to UK for 19,95 Euro:

*Versandkostengruppe 2:
Für Garnelen, Krebse, Krabben, Schnecken, Muscheln (Wirbellose) & Lebendfutter:*
Wirbellosenversand von Montag bis Donnerstag per DHL Paket national und per DPD international, inkl. Styroporbox


*Innerhalb Deutschlands: pauschal 7,95 €, versandkostenfrei ab 95,00 €.*
Belgien, Dänemark, Niederlande, Luxemburg, Österreich: pauschal 11,95 €, versandkostenfrei ab 200,00 €.
Frankreich, *Großbritannien*, Italien: *19,95 *€, versandkostenfrei ab 300,00 €.


----------



## pepedopolous (8 Sep 2014)

I would just email/call them in English to check. I ordered a nano tank from interaquaristic.de years ago and I'm sure I spoke to someone over the phone who spoke perfect English.


P


----------



## Trevor Pleco (8 Sep 2014)

I was asking exactly the same a month back ... 

Many of the great german shrimp sites don't seem to ship abroad..


----------



## Charline TickTickCheck (11 Sep 2014)

I used to have a neighbour in that niche and his shrimp was somehow delivered by germans i think..


----------



## Shandy (13 Sep 2014)

Rendoship ship to uk, you can change language to english in the bar at the top 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. luke (14 Sep 2014)

Thanks shandy 
Interaquaristik also ship to the uk i have found.
Garnelio have not got back to me yet.


----------



## Shandy (14 Sep 2014)

People on the Danish  shrimp forum , have reported having  problems with Garnelio. Not very reliable .


----------

